# Help in choosing Region/towns to next scope out..



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

My first posting, so before I start I'd like to thank all the members here for their great postings, insight, valuable information and time.:clap2:

Secondly ~ Apologies for my long posting, but I want you to get to 'know me a little and in doing so can base your suggestions on where we should be centering our searches...

About me ~ Originally from the UK, emmigrated to Canada with DH 20 yrs ago at age 30 .. OUCH so that now makes me .... :confused2: OUCH !! 
At present we live out of town, in a semi rural area about 15 mins from town in a subdivision where we all have 3/4acres...

We are not into Fish & Chips, mushy Peas, steak Pies, Guiness, or sitting on a beach getting baked..
We love to travel, love food & wine, explore, appreciate architecture, history, walking, photography, would love to learn to paint, join classes, learn languages.

We don't need to earn a living...

We don't want to feel hemmed in and overlooked, we want neighbours but not so close as to be able to chat over the fence!

Until last week all I had ever seen of mainland Spain was Madrid airport en-route to Tenerife.. Hubby's parents retired there, initially planning on 5 yrs they spent nearly 20 years there before selling and returning to UK.. They lived near La Orotava with Puerto de la Cruz being a short car ride down the road.. We enjoyed PDLC the old town the walk along the front watching the waves crashing and the climate!!! 
Regarding climate: we don't like too hot or too cold (snowing here as I type) Occasional rain is fine and even welcomed...

We liked that they lived in a sub division 15 mins away with 'sea glimpses' We don't like Tenerife's isolation from mainland europe.

We have been mulling over the idea of moving to Europe for a few years now, but were never sure exactly what country never mind where.... We didn't know what our boxes were that would needed ticking for a place to be 'right' with this in mind we have just completed our first trip to Europe.. 6 weeks Spain/Portugal.

*What we learned*.. While we still love small towns, we also love the energy of large Cities.. Could we live in one *NO* but access to one 30 mins to 1.5 hrs away absolutely.. with a town and beach perhaps 15 -20 mins away. 
We were suprised to discover very few Spanish & even less Portuguese speak English.. Unless of course you are somewhere like Albufeira which as a town sums up all we hate about 'Brits taking over foreign resorts' We enjoyed trying to communicate in 'their language' and disliked Cafe's with everything written in English on their sidewalk boards...

We found ourselves embracing the Spanish 'Tapa's culture' and local taverns especially in Segovia and Granada... No English was spoken but oh Boy memories that will last a lifetime' We enjoyed the Conchinillo, Morcilla, Boquerones et al... Pig ears well.. now we've tried them don't have to again!! We couldn't live in either town, but great for a visit...

Our trip didn't take in much of the coast as we wanted to travel and take in some history.. Truth be told Hubby had thought that Majorca would be *'it'* Cala d'or the area we chose to stay while certainly great for a vacation was not as a place for us live.. Trips to Soller and Andratx ruled those areas out.. Alcudia and Pollensa we plan on visiting again as we didn't have enough time.. 
We didn't visit any towns near Palma as they sounded as if they would be full of either British or German Lager Louts... 
It would however be nice to have an ex-pat community close by but not the lager lout, drinking & smoking in the sun all day type !! _( apologies if offending some here, but then you wouldn't care for my type either)_

After Mallorca we flew to Barcelona.. Very Impressed.. Loved the energy, history, architecture & culture.. Didn't get to the coast  next time!! AVE to Madrid, hired a car and stayed in Segovia, Salamanca, into Portugal Coimbra, Tomar, Obidos, Sintra, Lisbon, Down to Tavira, Seville, Arcos de la Fronterra, Ronda, Puerto Banus, Granada, Toledo, MAD airport and home.... 

Would love comments on all the Costas.. What you think would appeal to us and what towns outside the 'touristy belt' we should perhaps scope out next. We don't want to live 'inland' such as Segovia we do want to live near the coast...

One of the members here said in a post that "home is where the heart is" well after nearly 6 weeks away both DH and I said 'it will be good to get home I'm ready" Less than 4 hours at home we were both saying... "Wish we were back in Spain".. So.. Spain really is where our heart is..


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Wow! What a Post - includes everything in one posting that many could not include in a lifetime of posts.

Home is where the heart is; of that there is not doubt. But, selling up in Canada (burning boats so-to-speak) and beginning a new facit of life in Spain must be thought out with hand-on-heart and methodically. My first inclination is to advise you not to do it. There is much involved. Remember a guy who is happily married for 50 years can cast glances at a twenty-something beauty and fall head over heels only to discover that he has made the mistake of his life a short time later.

However, you asked for advice and there is no harm in investigating your desire to live in Spain. You can stick a pin in the map of Spain and decide to live where the pin landed. You will not be too far from the traditional villages you wish to be near. You can have neighbours at arms length and you can also contribute to the life there. You can have long lazy days and longer nights and of course, fun learning and perfecting the language.

I suggest you live in some coastal area between Alicante and Gibraltar (100s of miles of coast) for about 6 week between September and April. Then move on to another area for 4 - 6 weeks testing the water. Even, give yourself more time. Dont even think of buying at this stage as rentals are at an all-time low cost. You heart and brain will confirm whether you want to stay in Spain or not.

Then, (and only then) inquire about buying property.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Good advice from Leper. Wherever you land up, you make your own life according to your needs and desires. 

Come and check out the rest of Cadiz province - I see you got as far as Arcos! The Costa de la Luz on the Atlantic coast is fabulous, wild and windswept, and much cheaper than the Mediterranean costas. It is busy when the Spanish take their holidays in July and August but you can have the beach to yourself in September. There are loads of pretty pueblos blancos in the sierras, and plenty of culture in cities like Cadiz and Jerez. 2012 is party time in Cadiz city because it's the bicentenary of the 1812 Spanish Constitution, drawn up there after Napoleon's departure. Seville is a short train ride away.

There are a fair number of English speakers but they are more spread out and tend not to live in ghettoes. They are either running small businesses, or retired like us.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You think Tenerife is isolated. You should visit where I live, there are only five English residents, no roast beef full English breakfast bars, few tourists, hardly any English spoken on the island.

There are photos on the link below, best viewed as a slide show, with the speed slowed down


----------



## Cateto (Nov 6, 2011)

Some excellent advice already posted:clap2:, so I haven't really got anything to add.

We are looking for somewhere to move to in another part of Spain as well , so have embarked on a bit of research ourselves. It'll probably be the north for us once we find someone to run our English academy and rent the house we have bought here.

Good luck with your search and keep us informed:thumb:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There's some information here about the north of Spain, but as I'm sure you've seen in Segovia that you don't need to go to the north of Spain to be in the country. The problem may be the climate as it can be harsh, more in the middle of the country though like Segovia Avila, Madrid...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/94516-northern-spain-north-spain.html


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Leper said:


> You can stick a pin in the map of Spain and decide to live where the pin landed. You will not be too far from the traditional villages you wish to be near. You can have neighbours at arms length and you can also contribute to the life there. You can have long lazy days and longer nights and of course, fun learning and perfecting the language.


WOW ~ I was just thinking last night... (7.30 am here now) That the difference between Canada and Europe is, you can stick a pin in a map, take a drive to the town/village it landed on and it will more than likely have character & charm with some sort of nice square, fountain or meeting place... In Canada you do the same thing... In the unlikely event that your pin actually hits anywhere near civilization when you travel there you'll find it a little like a fronteer town, was there for a purpose, runs along the main highway as a stopping off spot to fill up the car with gas, have a pee and if you are lucky a cup of semi decent coffee..

Thanks everyone for your comments and feedback...

We live in a small town pop 10,000.. Moving from Victoria (beautiful City) to start our own business....When we were both working, we were so busy non of that really mattered.. We don't hunt.. I hate hearing the sound of guns in forest around here knowing another Bambi or Bear has clocked it.. We don't hunt, fish, or own a truck. Most friendships are only superficial & as strange as it may seem _(as we speak the same language)_ we will always be 'outsiders' this holds true for Victoria as well (despite the latter having a very large English community) Why? Because we have 'an accent' as we are constantly reminded.....

Comments such as " Are you here on vacation' ' Where are you visiting from' or 'I love your accent' happen at least twice a week, sometimes twice a day for a week for a week straight!! It gets annoying and wearing after a while... What I am saying is ~ that if we are 'outsiders' here then we may as well be outsiders somewhere warm that has more living culture than a pot of yoghut!!

We do have a couple of very good and special 'Canadian born' friends but most here are very insular and stick to their circle they went to school with or have known a long time..

Boy ~ wow.. I've certainly let that out .. Phew... no need to go to a therapist now !! LOL Didn't realize that I was harbouring that frustration until I started typing! 

Thanks Again keep suggestions flowing... Anyone have any thoughts on the coastline further up such as Costa Dorada??

Thanks


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's some information here about the north of Spain, but as I'm sure you've seen in Segovia that you don't need to go to the north of Spain to be in the country. The problem may be the climate as it can be harsh, more in the middle of the country though like Segovia Avila, Madrid...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/94516-northern-spain-north-spain.html


We loved the area, but we couldn't hack the climate, I don't know if we just didn't like Coimbra or we just couldn't stand being out in 40+ degrees_ 

_We really don't want really hot summers, something more temperate, I think that's what is appealing about the Canary Islands, what us unappealing is having to get on a flight to connect with Europe. 
We want to have the 'freedom to stick in a pin in the map and say ~ "Lets go explore for a week"

 Thanks


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We live in a small village in Inland Andalucia... We are 50 mins drive to Sevilla, 1 hour to Malaga, 45 mins to Cordoba and 1 hour 15 mins to Granada, 2 hours from Portugal. We consider ourselves lucky that we are so central to all these major cities, as long as you don't mind the drive, but when we get home we have the peace and quiet of a small friendly village where all the Spanish want to include you in village life. There are quite a few ex-pats spread about, so if you need a chat in English you can.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Good advice from Leper. Wherever you land up, you make your own life according to your needs and desires.
> 
> Come and check out the rest of Cadiz province - I see you got as far as Arcos! The Costa de la Luz on the Atlantic coast is fabulous, wild and windswept, and much cheaper than the Mediterranean costas. It is busy when the Spanish take their holidays in July and August but you can have the beach to yourself in September. There are loads of pretty pueblos blancos in the sierras, and plenty of culture in cities like Cadiz and Jerez. 2012 is party time in Cadiz city because it's the bicentenary of the 1812 Spanish Constitution, drawn up there after Napoleon's departure. Seville is a short train ride away.
> 
> There are a fair number of English speakers but they are more spread out and tend not to live in ghettoes. They are either running small businesses, or retired like us.


It's amazing how fast 6 weeks goes by, we had dismissed that region without exploring. In Ronda I was chatting with a 'local' (German/American) while he was out walking the dogs, he suggested that I should look at Cadiz, Jerez area, he referred to CDS as Costa Del Crime, saying that ex-pats are moving inland and those that initally moved inland are moving still further Inland, and organized crime is becoming a real problem.

Cateto.... You are looking to upsticks and find a move to a different part of Spain ~ Why ?

Cheers


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I like your post about Canada and being an immigrant. People here often address us in German, for here the locals think all foreigners are Germans. I am always amused by the look of horror and amazement when we tell them that we do not speak German.

We had been away for a while, and when we returned a lady serving in a bar asked me if it was cold in Germany, the bloke on the stool next to me nearly spilt his drink when I replied, " I don't know I'm English,"

Your choice of location is going to be difficult, the outcome will be most interesting.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Goldeneye said:


> It's amazing how fast 6 weeks goes by, we had dismissed that region without exploring. In Ronda I was chatting with a 'local' (German/American) while he was out walking the dogs, he suggested that I should look at Cadiz, Jerez area, he referred to CDS as Costa Del Crime, saying that ex-pats are moving inland and those that initally moved inland are moving still further Inland, and organized crime is becoming a real problem.
> 
> Cheers


Organised crime on the Costa del Sol is nothing new. Marbella was the traditional hang-out for criminals from the UK when there was no extradition between the UK and Spain; these days the nationalities might have changed, but unless you go looking for it you would never know. 

If people are moving inland it's because you get more property for your money and a better quality of life. I doubt if it's anything to do with crime rates - in fact an isolated property in a rural area would be a prime target for burglary.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> It's amazing how fast 6 weeks goes by, we had dismissed that region without exploring. In Ronda I was chatting with a 'local' (German/American) while he was out walking the dogs, he suggested that I should look at Cadiz, Jerez area, he referred to CDS as Costa Del Crime, saying that ex-pats are moving inland and those that initally moved inland are moving still further Inland, and organized crime is becoming a real problem.
> 
> Cateto.... You are looking to upsticks and find a move to a different part of Spain ~ Why ?
> 
> Cheers


I live smack bang in the CDS... I'm not a criminal, my children are not thugs, my friends are law abiding and interesting people from lots of different countries and backgrounds. I think many like me will take offence to the 'Costa del Crime' label broadcast with little real authority other than tittle tattle. We love living where we do and don't really need inverted snobs broadcasting generalisations and headline comments that don't reflect the reality of life here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> I live smack bang in the CDS... I'm not a criminal, my children are not thugs, my friends are law abiding and interesting people from lots of different countries and backgrounds. I think many like me will take offence to the 'Costa del Crime' label broadcast with little real authority other than tittle tattle. We love living where we do and don't really need inverted snobs broadcasting generalisations and headline comments that don't reflect the reality of life here.


I quite like this comment even though I don't live on the CDS. I think this kind of labelling happens a lot on forums and such like. 
In another, but similar way, my Basque husband has been very much surprised by some (Spanish) people's comments over the years about being a terrorist!?!
However, I wouldn't say that this type of comment necessarily comes from inverted snobs, just misinformed and sometimes naive people.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

lynn said:


> I live smack bang in the CDS... I'm not a criminal, my children are not thugs, my friends are law abiding and interesting people from lots of different countries and backgrounds. I think many like me will take offence to the 'Costa del Crime' label broadcast with little real authority other than tittle tattle. We love living where we do and don't really need inverted snobs broadcasting generalisations and headline comments that don't reflect the reality of life here.


Hey... Apologies... No need to take offence my dear, me thinks you are over-reacting a wee bit!! .. I wasn't insinuating anything by the posting........I sincerely hope that you are not suggesting I am a " inverted snob" as for the guy I speaking with.. He looked more like a vagrant than a snob!! I felt like giving him a few bucks to make sure his dogs were fed.. But then that too would be 'stereotyping' He has 'chosen' to look like a middle aged hippie... .......


Goldeneye said:


> In Ronda I was chatting with a 'local' (German/American) while he was out walking the dogs, he suggested that I should look at Cadiz, Jerez area, he referred to CDS as Costa Del Crime, saying that ex-pats are moving inland and those that initally moved inland are moving still further Inland, and organized crime is becoming a real problem.


H'mmm...:confused2: I don't think anything came over in my post that even remotely suggested that you, your friends, family, known associates et al were criminals, thugs or anything else... Crime is all around us wherever we live or vacation.. 
Mother in law joined us in Mallorca and in Palma & was ripped off 45Euros by someone stealing it from her purse.. They also had their house burgled in Tenerife..... Oh and when were at it .. 20 yrs ago while living in UK's West Country we had our house broken into ... car... Business all within 2 yrs ... Nope I don't think all Brits are criminals' nor Those living in Tenerife.. It's always a minority.. Regardless if it's a Riot in England as we saw recently on TV or one in Vancouver after the Canucks lost Stanley cup.. I wouldn't even for a moment be so narrow minded as to stereotype everyone from a given area as such...... 

I didn't know anything about the past cons moving there to avoid extradition to the UK etc.. What I took from his comments was organized crime rates, backhanders etc are higher than average on the CDS than in the region..

:focus:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

People here leave their houses unlocked, cars are left with the keys in the ignitions and sometimes with the engines running. Not much crime here.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> Hey... Apologies... No need to take offence my dear, me thinks you are over-reacting a wee bit!! .. I wasn't insinuating anything by the posting........I sincerely hope that you are not suggesting I am a " inverted snob" as for the guy I speaking with.. He looked more like a vagrant than a snob!! I felt like giving him a few bucks to make sure his dogs were fed.. But then that too would be 'stereotyping' He has 'chosen' to look like a middle aged hippie... .......
> 
> H'mmm...:confused2: I don't think anything came over in my post that even remotely suggested that you, your friends, family, known associates et al were criminals, thugs or anything else... Crime is all around us wherever we live or vacation..
> Mother in law joined us in Mallorca and in Palma & was ripped off 45Euros by someone stealing it from her purse.. They also had their house burgled in Tenerife..... Oh and when were at it .. 20 yrs ago while living in UK's West Country we had our house broken into ... car... Business all within 2 yrs ... Nope I don't think all Brits are criminals' nor Those living in Tenerife.. It's always a minority.. Regardless if it's a Riot in England as we saw recently on TV or one in Vancouver after the Canucks lost Stanley cup.. I wouldn't even for a moment be so narrow minded as to stereotype everyone from a given area as such......
> ...


----------



## Cateto (Nov 6, 2011)

Goldeneye said:


> .
> 
> Cateto.... You are looking to upsticks and find a move to a different part of Spain ~ Why ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi, it's that- although we have met loads of lovely people who have welcomed us into their lives- we simply don't have anything in common with anyone

It's a beautiful little village, no crime, no real problems...but we need to be challenged by something new, some open-minded people etc and that's why we're off as soon as we find someone to run our school. Simply there is a complete absence of curiosity here about the outside world and we need to be knocking about with more likeminded folk who hopefully will be found elsewhere

We're currently looking into Galicia, the Basque Country or maybe even France


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Hepa said:


> People here leave their houses unlocked, cars are left with the keys in the ignitions and sometimes with the engines running. Not much crime here.


We always thought El Heiro looked Idyllic, but unfortunately didn't tick a very important box for us... Easy access to the rest of Euope... 

I remember back in the 60's & 70's in England we still left the back door unlocked.. By the late 70's we were forever telling our M&D to keep the door locked..  Sad how things hve changed... 

My in -laws next door neighbour had their car 'stolen' in Tenerife.. It was parked outside in-laws house.. 1 week later in-laws find a note in their mailbox saying where the car could be found ( a few streets away) not too much mileage on the clock and where the petrol tank was almost on empty it had been 'returned' with a full tank!!
Thoughts were it was carnival season and they 'needed' a car to do the canary Island circuit!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

El Hierro will not suit most, that is why there are only five English here, and that is one of the reasons why we like it here. I keep getting dragged off to other places in Spain, but I am always glad to return.

We had a holiday in Mallorca in September, I shan't return. Lots and lots of tattooed large Brits drinking pints of lager, playing bingo and that was just the ladies.

I think at the moment if I had to live in another place in Spain, I would have to look at the Atlantic West Coast, but I would always be tempted by the north of Spain. However if I had to leave here Argentina would also tempt me.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Cateto said:


> Hi, it's that- although we have met loads of lovely people who have welcomed us into their lives- we simply don't have anything in common with anyone
> 
> It's a beautiful little village, no crime, no real problems...but we need to be challenged by something new, some open-minded people etc and that's why we're off as soon as we find someone to run our school. Simply there is a complete absence of curiosity here about the outside world and we need to be knocking about with more likeminded folk who hopefully will be found elsewhere
> 
> We're currently looking into Galicia, the Basque Country or maybe even France


That's what I would like, curiosity about the outside world.... Here, I've come across people who have said things to us such as " No need to travel it's all here" and "I've never left the Island, everything is here" 

We are very much into 'alternative news stories' not the kind of news that is fed to the general public... A few years ago while in Mexico we turned on the news, there before the cameras was Hank Paulson US secretary of the treasury saying "The worst of the credit crisis is behind us" My hubby and I turned to each other and said in unison who is he trying to kid, the worst is yet to come, surely if we know it he must!!" A week later Lehman bothers fell.. As if he didn't know, they just wanted to keep the masses believe everything was 'ok' while they liquidated their assets before the crash to follow.. I could go on and on but that's for another thread, I'm sidetracking from the topic of* Help to choose areas to scope out on our next visit*... :focus:


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Hepa said:


> We had a holiday in Mallorca in September, I shan't return. Lots and lots of tattooed large Brits drinking pints of lager, playing bingo and that was just the ladies.


 ROFL....

CAREFUL !! You're stereotyping  LOL  _(Kidding)_ (couldn't resist saying that after a previous post)
British ~~ No Tatoo's, don't play bingo and as for Pints of Lager I prefer a 'pequena cerveza' or a glass of Vino Tinto.. <<scuse any typo's just know the very basics..


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hepa said:


> People here leave their houses unlocked, cars are left with the keys in the ignitions and sometimes with the engines running. Not much crime here.



The same where we live. We never lock our doors etc, we don't even have Police!!


----------



## Nigeljay (Dec 1, 2010)

Have you considered somewhere near Valencia, a beautiful coastal city with plenty of culture. There are a number of unspoiled areas within easy travelling distance of Valencia and the coast. The climate is benign. There are expat communities and unspoiled Spanish towns and villages. You are also fairly central for much of mainland Spain and can also easily reach the Balearics.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Goldeneye said:


> [...] the difference between Canada and Europe is, you can stick a pin in a map, take a drive to the town/village it landed on and it will more than likely have character & charm with some sort of nice square, fountain or meeting place... In Canada you do the same thing... In the unlikely event that your pin actually hits anywhere near civilization when you travel there you'll find it a little like a fronteer town, was there for a purpose, runs along the main highway as a stopping off spot to fill up the car with gas, have a pee and if you are lucky a cup of semi decent coffee..


Well, you obviously didn't stop for a pee in Albacete during your visit!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

The only thing I would add is.. rent first and go for somewhere less remote while you find your feet.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Brangus said:


> Well, you obviously didn't stop for a pee in Albacete during your visit!


Ahh But Albacete looks like a charming little place, maybe next time!!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Nigeljay said:


> Have you considered somewhere near Valencia, a beautiful coastal city with plenty of culture. There are a number of unspoiled areas within easy travelling distance of Valencia and the coast. The climate is benign. There are expat communities and unspoiled Spanish towns and villages. You are also fairly central for much of mainland Spain and can also easily reach the Balearics.


We like the sound of the "Climate being benign" however we really are totally confused, we want to have some sort of ex-pat community but not sure how we would 'fit' in a lot of areas.. 
Some here I'm sure would catorgorize us as snobs for our likes and dislikes _(we most cetainly aren't)_ We hate the 'snobby feel' of a lot of the French Coast as much as we dislike the cheap cigs & booze up culture of other areas...We're not interested in watching Football, hockey etc....
We're not the sort to 'hang out' as regulars in the Jolly Roger, dirty duck or Paddy's Irish Bar type of places common in some areas although may frequent on occasion.. We would be more likely to soak in the energy & atmosphere of some Spanish run Tapa's bar, preferably hanging out there with some Ex-pats where language won't be an issue when it comes to a good natter!!

We want a good base to go on adventures from both in Europe and elsewhere..

Our next visit to check things out will be late Sept to end of Nov.. _(We have 3 cats to consider, that's when our sitter is available)_ Valencia will certainly be on list.. 
Also wondering about the coastline of Costa Brava and Costa Dorada??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> We like the sound of the "Climate being benign" however we really are totally confused, we want to have some sort of ex-pat community but not sure how we would 'fit' in a lot of areas..
> Some here I'm sure would catorgorize us as snobs for our likes and dislikes _(we most cetainly aren't)_ We hate the 'snobby feel' of a lot of the French Coast as much as we dislike the cheap cigs & booze up culture of other areas...We're not interested in watching Football, hockey etc....
> We're not the sort to 'hang out' as regulars in the Jolly Roger, dirty duck or Paddy's Irish Bar type of places common in some areas although may frequent on occasion.. We would be more likely to soak in the energy & atmosphere of some Spanish run Tapa's bar, preferably hanging out there with some Ex-pats where language won't be an issue when it comes to a good natter!!
> 
> ...


sounds like you'd like Javea, an hour south of Valencia

there are quite a lot of brits & many other nationalities here, but that doesn't mean it's little England or little anything else

we too hate the 'brit bar scene' & don't use them as a rule - but if we have a craving for fish & chips it's satisfied in a choice of places

our 'local' is run by an English lady who has lived here for about 25 years who used to be married to a Spanish restaurateur - at different times of day it is popular with Spanish & English customers - and in the evening it's a mixture of the two

the town itself has 3 distinct areas - the Arenal which is the touristy & in parts the 'dirty duck Irish bar' area - then there's the pueblo - still typically 'Spanish' & then the port area - considered by many to be the 'upmarket' part - lived in by many nationalities but still predominantly Spanish run bars etc.


----------



## Nigeljay (Dec 1, 2010)

Xabiachica and I have had a previous exchange about the relative merits of Javea and it's neighbour, Moraira (where we are), but the truth is that coast from Altea to north of Valencia offers something for everyone. Mountains,coves, long sandy beaches, towns and city life, small villages and if you wanted it theme parks and nightclubs. Ferries to Mallorca and Ibiza from Denia and a decent train service from Gandia into the centre of Valencia. My wife and I spent a lovely couple of hours sitting in Javea port watching the surfers in early November in the sunshine. We would recommend the area but as others have already advised it is best to come see for yourselves.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for your ideas, I think this next trip we'll base ourselves for 3 weeks a time in 3 different centres & explore from there.. This year it was more a.... 'Spain & Portugal discovery roadtrip' the BIG suprise for us was preffering Spain over Portugal...

So lets see if I have this straight... CDS gets a more temperate climate but Costa Dorada/Brava has far fewer 'little England' tourist traps?

I've been reading about the Mestral winds in France and Costa Dorada, has anyone experienced them, are they as bad as they sound? !!

Snowing here again today


----------



## Nigeljay (Dec 1, 2010)

Goldeneye said:


> Thanks for your ideas, I think this next trip we'll base ourselves for 3 weeks a time in 3 different centres & explore from there.. This year it was more a.... 'Spain & Portugal discovery roadtrip' the BIG suprise for us was preffering Spain over Portugal...
> 
> So lets see if I have this straight... CDS gets a more temperate climate but Costa Dorada/Brava has far fewer 'little England' tourist traps?
> 
> ...


Here is a link which although set to Moraira provides short videos of most of the popular costas and resorts. It doesn't cover inland Spain though ( beyond that which lies directly behind the costas).

Travel guide Moraira, Costa Blanca ? video, facts and maps

The climate for the Costa del Sol and Costa Blanca are broadly similar. As you move up to the Costa Dorada and Costa Brava you will tend to drop a degree or so on average temperatures and the rainfall will increase. Inland the extremes are greater ( hotter in the summer and colder in the winter). Northern Spain is more temperate with greater rainfall ( i.e. Galicia etc.). That is a very broad description of climate.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Nigeljay said:


> Here is a link which although set to Moraira provides short videos of most of the popular costas and resorts. It doesn't cover inland Spain though ( beyond that which lies directly behind the costas).
> 
> Travel guide Moraira, Costa Blanca ? video, facts and maps


AWESOME LINK !! Thank you VERY MUCH for taking the time to post


----------



## chazepping (Nov 27, 2011)

*Considering the Costa Dorada*



Goldeneye said:


> We like the sound of the "Climate being benign" however we really are totally confused, we want to have some sort of ex-pat community but not sure how we would 'fit' in a lot of areas..
> Some here I'm sure would catorgorize us as snobs for our likes and dislikes _(we most cetainly aren't)_ We hate the 'snobby feel' of a lot of the French Coast as much as we dislike the cheap cigs & booze up culture of other areas...We're not interested in watching Football, hockey etc....
> We're not the sort to 'hang out' as regulars in the Jolly Roger, dirty duck or Paddy's Irish Bar type of places common in some areas although may frequent on occasion.. We would be more likely to soak in the energy & atmosphere of some Spanish run Tapa's bar, preferably hanging out there with some Ex-pats where language won't be an issue when it comes to a good natter!!
> 
> ...


..................................................................................................................................

Hi,

We live behind the Costa del Sol, in a white village 1/2 from the Costa...

We have decided to try out something different in a year or so, and have been looking at the Costa Dorada.

Both of us speak Spanish and like to try out local places; we're not into footie, or hockey, or bridge for that matter, and therefore find ourselves not really fitting into the "expat community " profile.

We haven't been able to find a Costa Dorada forum, and were wondering if you had.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chazepping said:


> ..................................................................................................................................
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum - so do you know this poster?? He comes from the same village as you Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: jimenato

Jo xxx


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Have you tried San Juan Alicante, or Santa Pola, San Juan has good links via tram into Alicante& good rail service to other points of Spain. Alicante is a big city but not as big as VALENCIA or Madrid. You will probably get to use your Spanish language in Alicante. Valencia have the language of Valenciano which is strongly spoken in Valencia.


----------

